

Designing Icons for the Apple Watch: Icon Size - bgilham
http://www.chronicons.com/news/2015/1/11/designing-chronicons-icon-size

======
lupinglade
I'd say the recommended size looks like a better match. The adjusted icon is
too big...

~~~
bgilham
Interesting. I've heard 50/50 on that from other people. Some think the first
size looked better, others agree the bigger version was better.

In the end it's likely best to just stick with the HIG.

